# Jewelry Boxes



## davidgiul (May 10, 2012)

Just finished several jewelry boxes. The dark one is Amazon Rosewood and the tan one with the turquoise filled termite damage is Koa. I have not yet glued felt into the bottom of the trays and boxes.
Thanks for looking
Dave
[attachment=5382][attachment=5383]
[attachment=5384][attachment=5385]


----------



## BarbS (May 11, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Just finished several jewelry boxes. The dark one is Amazon Rosewood and the tan one with the turquoise filled termite damage is Koa. I have not yet glued felt into the bottom of the trays and boxes.
> Thanks for looking
> Dave




Very nice, Dave! I love the tiered 'lift tray' inside the first one. Very pretty woods and craftsmanship.


----------



## EricJS (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful boxes! Dave, those are top-notch boxes from the design to the craftsmanship!:welldone::kewlpics:


----------



## Brink (May 11, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Very nice, Dave! I love the tiered 'lift tray' inside the first one. Very pretty woods and craftsmanship.



+1. My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## DKMD (May 11, 2012)

Neat stuff! I'll clean my tablesaw off when Baccus does!

Are you sure that was termites? Sure that wasn't Jimmy nibbling on you curly stuff? :jtaew:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

David, Beautiful wood and great work on boxes.


----------



## txpaulie (May 11, 2012)

Heck David, I didn't realize you actually did woodworking...
I thought you were here as a foil to the big cat!:rofl2:

Beautiful work!

p


----------



## davidgiul (May 11, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > David, Beautiful wood and great work on boxes.
> ...



I found some cougar scat by the back door the other morning. hmmm.:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

The little kitten is up to no good huhhhh?


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

David I'm impressed. Great looking work.

:welldone:


----------



## brown down (May 11, 2012)

really nice work David


----------



## BangleGuy (May 11, 2012)

Dave those are great! Some very nice craftsmanship


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 20, 2012)

David - Sorry I missed this one - but man those are beautiful ! I like the first one the best - the morrow in the top is a nice touch. 
Scott


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 21, 2012)

David those are very nice !!


----------

